# Tippex, 6 w.o staffy pup



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Not much time left until I get to bring this little sweetie home with me!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

LOOOOVE his wee white socks! Adorable!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Oh so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice.. hope the wait goes by quickly  "it never does when your waiting" but I hope time slips by...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I fell in love the second I saw his little white socks!

I've tried to keep an open mind in case another pup would give a better feeling, though. But the second I sat down he climbed up to my face to kiss me, while the others were biting my toes. Also, he was the first one to become interested in the camera, and tried to jump into the lens right away! There wasn't really any reason to reconsider, he's both the prettiest and the nicest out of the litter in my opinion 



PatriciafromCO said:


> nice.. hope the wait goes by quickly  "it never does when your waiting" but I hope time slips by...


Right now the wait actually seems quite short  I visited a week before the puppies were born, that was torture!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my! Look at those socks. What a sweetie.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh that second to last photo <3 <3 <3 CUTE.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I might have changed my mind on the whole "waiting two weeks is no big deal" thing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

last photo is priceless..


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable.



Eeyore said:


> I might have changed my mind on the whole "waiting two weeks is no big deal" thing.


Perfection<3


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at his widdle vicious face! He's a lion, RAWR!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Eeyore said:


> I might have changed my mind on the whole "waiting two weeks is no big deal" thing.


Omg! That was a great capture! <3


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

My friend took most of the photos, so I can't take credit even though I'd like to because I absolutely love these pictures. I was to busy cuddling with the pups  I'm kind of grateful that I have about 200 pics of him to keep me buy while I wait... and that number is not in any way exaggerated!

He learned quickly to take shelter with me, smart kid:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG! Tiny monster!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Those pictures almost make me want a puppy. Almost.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharky wittle teefs!!! I'm excited for you he is sooooooo cute!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

WAYYY too cutee! got any pics of the parents?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Really really cute! Also am curious to see pics of at least one of the parents.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Dad, Rubericla Black Megatron "Helge"








Mom, Ballstaff Razzel "Razzla" 

Not my pictures this time, they belong to the dogs owners!

Edit: name spelling


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh ..... my ..... goooooooosh!!!! Need more PUPPY PICS!! 
I'm with you, SDRRanger; Almost. 

Gorgeous parents, too! Congrats on your new beastie!!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

The cute, it's killing me. Those little white socks and pointy puppy teeth? Ugh, just love.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

He's a gorgeous little guy! I'm seriously dying over those white socked feet!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow the parents are really beautiful dogs


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Now he's past 7 weeks! Got this pic from his breeder, I think he'll have an awesome attitude and be a complete monster


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ooh my goodness we need lots of pics when he comes home! more pics of your dal would be much appreciated as well, i rrecused one a couple months ago and fell in love with the breed.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Kayota said:


> ooh my goodness we need lots of pics when he comes home! more pics of your dal would be much appreciated as well, i rrecused one a couple months ago and fell in love with the breed.


Of coure there'll be pictures when he gets home! Probably including the dal, too. I have too admit I'm too obsessed with the puppy at them moment, but dally pics are on their way


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so jealous. Staffies are just about the cutest <3

Please post more photos when you get your handsome pup!!

Also, kinda OT but every staffy I love and follow on instagram are from Sweden too lol! Are they a popular breed there?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

taquitos said:


> I am so jealous. Staffies are just about the cutest <3
> 
> Please post more photos when you get your handsome pup!!
> 
> Also, kinda OT but every staffy I love and follow on instagram are from Sweden too lol! Are they a popular breed there?


Yes, they're quite common. Unfortunately for the breed, as this means the market is open to breeders who don't really care about the health or mentalty of the dogs. Fear is not really what I associated with staffies, but it's common not to mention way to much stress. A variety of allergies, skin issues and joint problems are also present. I love the breed, but really didn't think I would ever get one because of this, but then a friend of a friend with nice, healthy dogs had a litter, and now here we are


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> Yes, they're quite common. Unfortunately for the breed, as this means the market is open to breeders who don't really care about the health or mentalty of the dogs. Fear is not really what I associated with staffies, but it's common not to mention way to much stress. A variety of allergies, skin issues and joint problems are also present. I love the breed, but really didn't think I would ever get one because of this, but then a friend of a friend with nice, healthy dogs had a litter, and now here we are


Lucky you! It's very difficult finding a good Staffy breeder around here. We have a lot of bully breeds coming from indiscriminate BYBs (mostly just labeled "pit bull") at shelters, but not purebred Staffies being bred to that extent.

I have honestly contemplated traveling to Europe for the holidays and bringing home a dog lol!

I can't wait to see your dog grow


----------

